# American beauty, Need help figuring it out .. \ Buffalo NY/



## whizzer kid (Nov 5, 2019)

*Found this today .  Anyone know the maker ?  Badge does say Buffalo NY .  Might have been badge that was put on for a company advertisement idk? lots obviously wrong ,  wheels , fenders , seat & cranks that I can tell. 
28” wheel Frame so Moto era I’d guess??

thanks for any information,
Eric *


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 6, 2019)

Eric,
Where do you find this stuff? I love it
What is the name on the top of the badge.
I seem to remember looking at a hardware store bagged thing a while ago.
Heil brothers I think.
Can I take a look at this one before you sell it?
Chris.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 6, 2019)

This is the one I was thinking of.
Doesn't look similar.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2019)

C M Gerlach said:


> This is the one I was thinking of.
> Doesn't look similar.
> 
> View attachment 1091470



Very cool! That's only the second one of that style Champion badge I've seen. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> *Found this today .  Anyone know the maker ?  Badge does say Buffalo NY .  Might have been badge that was put on for a company advertisement idk? lots obviously wrong ,  wheels , fenders , seat & cranks that I can tell.
> 28” wheel Frame so Moto era I’d guess??
> 
> thanks for any information,
> ...



Cool badge! Would you mind taking a head on photo of the badge so I can see the name of the company? Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2019)

Side badge holes like that often indicate Westfield (smaller) or Emblem Angola NY (larger).  With the Buffalo label and the seat post clamp, I would guess Emblem.  Diamond frames are more challenging to figure out.
The chain ring looks like a later Murray and the original wheels likely 28”.
The crank’s drive pin is 2” offset - an almost exclusive Emblem feature - (also with odd oversized cones).
@SKPC


----------



## SKPC (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks pieced together over time. Emblem? Westfield? ^^^^^^(AS)... Crank looks to have 2" spacing but not diamond shaped like most 20-30's Emblem.  Need better pics of it, crank housing, fork crown, etc. Badge looks added.  Horizontal badge holes are typical for Emblem frames but also Westfield and others. Emblems(Angola) bikes sported horizontal badge holes but had different spacing between them as well. It seems the spacing was different depending on who they made the bike for.   My Emblem made Pierce(came without a badge) motobike has horizontal badge holes exactly 2", but so do some early Westfields of the era.  Badged Emblems with the "Greyhound" or "Emblem"  badges seem to have a different spacing. I believe less than 2".  Yours looks to have NOT had the big Emblem Badge but one of a different outline.   Too bad someone removed it!    T-3 has the big Emblem badge but of a different outline. Mark, what is the exact hole-to-hole measurement?  Maybe take some better pics WK as it would help.(dropouts, hardware, etc.)  Below are pics of my Emblem(or Pierce?) made crank housing with Pierce-style dropouts. This frame has the 2" Horiz. badge holes and Pierce bits, including the earlier taper-sided and impossible(muy dificil) to procure lower headset cup..
       And lastly, Emblem Cycles, after taking over Pierce Buffalo, seems to have used up the Pierce forgings, tubes and fittings and other leftover inventory that came out of the Pierce sale on "some" of their builds as they continued to show up into the 20's & 30's.   Yours does not seem to have any Pierce tubes or fittings, so either it was made before the takeover or just did not happen to use any of the old Pierce inventory. I have always wondered about this Pierce-Buffalo purchased inventory and how long Emblem used it.   Hard to say. Just like your lower headset cup that looks like an Emblem-made cup that you typically see on them.(straight sides) My 20/30 moto has ALL pierce tubes and forgings...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 10, 2019)

Another example of an Emblem with the outlining accent paint about the head badge.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-this-thing.27311/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/emblem-streamline.27895/


----------



## SKPC (Nov 10, 2019)

Wow AS...spot on brother...the headbadge on the Emblem Steamline thread above has the exact strange paint-around the badge as this American Beauty. That badge is not added....*Emblem! * I blew up the pic to see his dropouts and they are pinched/brazed/not pierce forgings......but it matters not, right? What is the serial number please?  it would help to narrow the date down...Hmmmm 

Edit: I am now wondering whether Pierce used the pinched and brazed rear axle drops on any of their lightweights. With the Buffalo, NY badge on Whizzer Kids bike I am beginning to wonder...  @piercer_99 ?


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 10, 2019)

I will post serial # tomorrow and better pics. So sounds like what maker possibly AS? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 10, 2019)

whizzer kid said:


> I will post serial # tomorrow and better pics. So sounds like what maker possibly AS?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Emblem, Angola New York


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 16, 2019)

*Serial numbers , pictures . 
Made by Emblem , now looking for year it was built.   *


----------

